# FIITJEE help



## vaibhav23 (May 17, 2011)

My sister had given the fiitjee exams and had passed.She is going to take admission in the Ranchi fiitjee center.So please tell is it good.
and please suggest whether Delhi fiitjee center's are good.
But please tell about the Ranchi center as it is at the highest priority.


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

i am just out of fiitjee ranchi center(gave JEE this year). Delhi center is the best but RANCHI center is also counted as one of the best. teachers are good over here and competition is also intense. but the main effort has to be put by ur sister during the 2 year. To stay in the top batches should be a priority as it gives a lot of advantage . btw which ranchi center are you planning to get ur sis into(hariom tower or SOP?)

PS: Ranchi's climate is nice for studying compared to Delhi and there are fewer distractions here


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 19, 2011)

so can you tell which center will be better


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

If you live in Ranchi, opt for ranchi center. teachers here are good, friendly, and will clear doubts at any time of day! Delhi center is obviously better, but not so much better than Ranchi that one should leave ranchi to study there


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 19, 2011)

no i don't live in Ranchi so wanted help from somebody.In Ranchi there are two places so in which one the admission should be taken


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

The hariom tower center( the main one ) is better.


----------

